
HEVC new license - danielmorreil
http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/Editorial/Featured-Articles/HEVC-Advance-Releases-Revised-Licensing-Terms-108230.aspx
======
mtgx
I think it's already too late. Maybe not for this generation of codecs, but
it's game over for MPEG-LA for the _next generation_ of codecs. Mozilla,
Google and Cisco are all working on the new NETVC standard that will be
standardized by the IETF in 2-3 years. HEVC will start being replaced then by
an open standard, even if MPEG-LA comes out with HEVC 2.0 or whatever.

~~~
danielmorreil
All the TV are HEVC based today, Windows/Apple/Android can push an update in 1
hour to cover 99% of the users in the world and in 1 year we can see new
smartphone has hardware-based capability (not only software based).

